# 18 y/o male 5'8" 165lbs looking for an effective bulk routine



## PrinceZack (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey everyone, I am 5'8" 165lbs trying to get to 185lbs but in need of an effective bulk routine. Can anyone send some incite my way?

  - Thank you


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...-Gaining-Fat?p=2677669&viewfull=1#post2677669


learn the search function,
GICH....


----------

